
​Why I Hate Security, Computers, and the Entire Modern Banking System - foota
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-i-hate-security-computers-and-the-entire-modern-banking-system
======
ddevelop
It is crazy that so many financial doors can be opened with just a routing and
account number. This is printed on every check. I can pay my property tax,
water bill all with any valid routing/account number. I can't imagine the list
of people who have this information. Credit card companies, my lawn-service,
all my utility companies, my plumber, insurance companies, employers, DMV,
etc. etc. etc.

